# Need advice and tips on a stanza motor swap 92 to 93



## killrmack (Nov 30, 2005)

My 92 stanza m/t has a siezed motor and a friend of a friend has a 93 stanza a/t with a crushed roof that he wants to sell for $150. So Im thinking of buying his stanza for the motor of course. I was wondering if it will be a pretty easy or not. Any advice pretaining to the job at hand would be helpful.

Thanks Killrmack


----------



## izzen (Mar 30, 2005)

A 93? They stopped making them in 92 so its probably a 92. Anyhow, if his engine is running fine then its probably worth the efforts. You can always part it out after or during that as well.


----------



## killrmack (Nov 30, 2005)

Stupid mistake should of known about the year did research just went off what i was told


----------



## izzen (Mar 30, 2005)

Well its gonna be a KAE to KAE swap and things for the most part should go quite easily.

www.TeamNSE.net


----------



## killrmack (Nov 30, 2005)

I know it is the same motor in all I was just wondering if there would be any problems that probably happen in the swap so I can be prepared. I my self have limited experience do to my age but my father is sort of a mechanic and my uncle is the head mechanic at a local shop plus the friends that will come over to help it will be sort of a motor swap party really.


----------



## JJStanza (Oct 23, 2005)

In 1993 the first Altima was actually called the Stanza Altima. This was done due to some sort of regulations for new models. The Stanza Altima had a small decal on the trunk preceding the large Altima that identified it as a Stanza. I don't know for sure but I think this '93 model is titled as a Nissan Stanza. This might be the car with the crushed roof. Also I wonder how the car got a crushed roof.


----------



## killrmack (Nov 30, 2005)

thanks for the info on the Stanza Altima all I know is that the car was rolled a couple of times and besides the roof most of the body panels are also dented or crushed I myself haven't seen it but it still runs and has a small oil leak which its location is unknown so if ya'll know of any common oil leaks it would be nice to know about them. I'm probably going to replace all of the gascets anyways. I was wondering if there is any other small things to replace on the motor when its pulled nothing to drastic though (cams and such) budget doesn't allow for it right now. I probably won't use any of the interior parts and was told they were in good condition so if you need them tell me.


----------



## killrmack (Nov 30, 2005)

just saw the 93 stanza altima owners manual on ebay


----------



## izzen (Mar 30, 2005)

So is it a Stanza or Altima? I thought we decided it was a Stanza and you had just misunderstood the year? Yes, in 93 US Nissan renamed their Stanza to the Altima. The 90-92 Stanza's chasis code was the U12 and the 93-97 Altimas had the U13 chasis code. However, the Altimas engine was different from the Stanza. It had the same 2.4L displacement but had 16 valves and a dual overhead cam head. Hence its KA24DE. The U12 to U13 engine swap would be a bit more difficult. Just make sure were talking about a KAE to KAE swap here.


----------



## killrmack (Nov 30, 2005)

I will find out as soon as possible and I have my fingers crossed that its the same motor. Prayer would help


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Nissan left the "Stanza" name on the 93 Altima so that people would be able to recognize where the Altima was in its lineup. Similar in theory to how the Datsun name was left on the Nissan models after the name change...It's all about keep familiarity with its product.
The 93 model is a U13 Altima w/ the KA24DE engine, like previously metioned. The VIN # would start with a "1" as it was made in the US. Likewise, the 92 model was the U13 Stanza equipped with the KA24E and had a VIN # starting with "J," as it was made in Japan. Swapping the two motors would be very difficult.

As far as the KA24E, if the engine is out, I would make sure the engine has the updated, metal backed, fixed timing chain guide. You could tell by removing the valve cover and looking down at the guide; if it's black plastic, you have the old style guide. I would remove the front cover and replace the two guides and tensioner. Common oil leak areas were the valve cover gasket, front crank seal, oil pressure switch, and the shaft seal inside the distributor (which would require distributor replacement). Also, keep an eye on the fuel injectors as they were sometimes prone to leaking externally.


----------

